# Where to post my newbie questions?



## ChrisB (Sep 7, 2021)

I'm a complete newbie to grass maintenance. Im here to ask some grass questions about what where and when and I'm not sure which board to post in. Im in Hamilton ON if someone could point me in the right direction I'd appreciate it


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Most likely the Cool Season Lawns forum.


----------



## ChrisB (Sep 7, 2021)

thanks!


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

You can also post in the Canada section - https://thelawnforum.com/viewforum.php?f=35 - if you need specific advice to Ontario.


----------

